# Distance MPG. Gallons used



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Figured I'd start a thread about gas usage and distance traveled I think it be good to do it just for the route but also consider your travel to and from the warehouse because if this is a great distance you won't make any money either

People can post their distance and mileage

My last route Amazon.com logistics :
4 hour block
45 pkgs
At routes end:
30.2 miles route distance
1.8 gallons used
26.5mpg

So I gotta factor almost 6$ in gas used

Edit :some of that mpg was used to get to the warehouse. It's a 20mile trip for me the get there


----------



## lilgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't forget to account for actual wear and tear (depreciation) of the vehicle as well.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Is your route distance from when you arrive at the warehouse to when you deliver your last package (or return to the warehouse with undeliverables)?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Nevermind. I didn't fully read your post.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

lilgreg said:


> Don't forget to account for actual wear and tear (depreciation) of the vehicle as well.


Yeah I didn't factor insurance and car maintenance either 
Just strictly thinking about gas cost and mileage


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Nevermind. I didn't fully read your post.


You could add those in too if you want. 
For me it's another 40 miles round trip to the warehouse


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Is your route distance from when you arrive at the warehouse to when you deliver your last package (or return to the warehouse with undeliverables)?


If you gotta go back to the warehouse with the undeliverables I would add this into the distance as part of your route.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I was hoping people could post their stats
I'm gonna keep track of mine now and will post updates


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I drive 20 miles or so to the warehouse but typically only 10 to 15 miles on my 4 hour routes. I chose logistics for the low mileage.

On my 3 hour routes I often drive like 60 miles or more from warehouse to final delivery. Plus traffic around 3 or 4, as we all know those are not worth it.

My car gets 33 mpg.

Some of our 4 hour blocks are as close as two miles from the warehouse in Kent. Others take you to Tacoma 25 miles away. Luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

How do you know exactly how much gas you used? Is it an estimation based on the change in range? I have a block tomorrow and will post my stats.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm averaging 26.6mpg while doing Flex and about 20 miles per route + 4 miles to the whse


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I have kept a spreadsheet for my past blocks. I drive 8 miles to my warehouse and my blocks so far have averaged out to 39.5 mile route distance.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> How do you know exactly how much gas you used? Is it an estimation based on the change in range? I have a block tomorrow and will post my stats.


My car tells me mpg and gallons used 
If you don't have that on your car you'd have to do it old fashioned way by how many gallons you used in fillup and distance travelled 
It will give you mpg. 
In any case it's good to keep track of the number of miles you went on your route. 
Thinking for claiming mileage on your taxes


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

silentguy said:


> My car tells me mpg and gallons used
> If you don't have that on your car you'd have to do it old fashioned way by how many gallons you used in fillup and distance travelled
> It will give you mpg.
> In any case it's good to keep track of the number of miles you went on your route.
> Thinking for claiming mileage on your taxes


Ok, yeah, actually I think mine does too. I just haven't toyed around much with the dashboard yet.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

What I do is take a pic of my car mileage and dashboard mpg gallons used etc before I start my trip from home , when I get to the WH , when I deliver all my packages , and/or when I return to the WH with undeliverables, and when I return home. I then put this in a spreadsheet.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If it turns out I am only making 5$ an hour I'll go back to Uber eats but that job sucks more than Flex ....


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Warehouse is 20 miles away, usually I get routes back near my house which works out good because it's less stops but more mileage... When I get stops near the warehouse I never go over 15miles of driving for those stops...

So like 60 miles maybe? Seems like a lot but our warehouse is not near a major city at all lol wouldn't want to move closer either shitty area over there


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

For comparison with Prime Now:
8 hrs (4 x 2hr) 
13 stops
225 miles (including 60 commute)
4.7 gal @ $1.949 = $9.16


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Where r u that gas is $1.949 ?

It's closer to $2.80 here in WA state but I have to use premium in my car.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

You must be driving a Prius if u r getting close to 50mpg


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

And you get tips with Now. 

Curious if it's the same or easier to get Now blocks. 

Too hard for me to switch warehouses though.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I drive 20 miles or so to the warehouse but typically only 10 to 15 miles on my 4 hour routes. I chose logistics for the low mileage.
> 
> On my 3 hour routes I often drive like 60 miles or more from warehouse to final delivery. Plus traffic around 3 or 4, as we all know those are not worth it.
> 
> ...


So 3 hour routes they give u more distance than 4 hour routes for our warehouse ?


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Gas was $2.00 last time I filled up...been nice


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

silentguy said:


> So 3 hour routes they give u more distance than 4 hour routes for our warehouse ?


yeah 3 hour routes are always longer in my experience... less packages further distance more spread out


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

I keep actual costs for all my car expenses, not counting depreciation (on a 12 year old Forester it's pretty much zero), it cost me 19.5 cents per mile to operate and maintain this car. This is over the last 10.5 months and 22000 miles. The car gets 22 mpg on average. This year the maintenance included 4 new tires, a new O2 sensor, new timing belt, new radiator, and new alternator. I did all of that except the O2 sensor myself.

On my taxes, I use the 54 cents per mile number for calculating vehicle expenses. For my own bookkeeping, I use those actual costs for the business miles. So that amounts to a nice 34.5 cent per mile government subsidy.

My last route was 19 miles to the FC, 17 miles to deliver, 10 miles home. 2 hour Prime now route.
So my vehicle cost was $8.97. I made $36 for the route, plus $19 in tips for $55. So the net was $46.03. I was done with the route
in 90 minutes. To Uncle Sam, my taxable net was $30.16


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> For comparison with Prime Now:
> 8 hrs (4 x 2hr)
> 13 stops
> 225 miles (including 60 commute)
> 4.7 gal @ $1.949 = $9.16


How come only 13 stops in 4-2hrs block, here it is about 5-6 per 2 hrs block?
Pretty much same mileage and gas today was $1.90/Gallon here. 
My stick shift Corolla easily gives me 38-40 MPG.
I pay Liability Insurance $32 a month so around a dollar a day!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

silentguy said:


> You must be driving a Prius if u r getting close to 50mpg


FL and Prius V @ 47.7 mpg


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Where r u that gas is $1.949 ?
> 
> It's closer to $2.80 here in WA state but I have to use premium in my car.


Higher cost of living here.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> How come only 13 stops in 4-2hrs block, here it is about 5-6 per 2 hrs block?
> Pretty much same mileage and gas today was $1.90/Gallon here.
> My stick shift Corolla easily gives me 38-40 MPG.
> I pay Liability Insurance $32 a month so around a dollar a day!


Luck of the draw, usually avg 5 stops. Yesterday was 3, 4, 5 and 1. I returned late from the 3rd block (they got us out late) and gave me the single delivery that was pulled from a newbie cart. It was 45 min away in a difficult development.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Luck of the draw, usually avg 5 stops. Yesterday was 3, 4, 5 and 1. I returned late from the 3rd block (they got us out late) and gave me the single delivery that was pulled from a newbie cart. It was 45 min away in a difficult development.


Lucky you! lol


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It boggles me that people don't how to use the trip meter. 
(It's especially silly when I see people pimp apps that automatically track their miles as if using a phone is somehow better)


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It boggles me that people don't how to use the trip meter.
> (It's especially silly when I see people pimp apps that automatically track their miles as if using a phone is somehow better)


What is trip meter? How to use it?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It boggles me that people don't how to use the trip meter.
> (It's especially silly when I see people pimp apps that automatically track their miles as if using a phone is somehow better)


Uhmm, you can download the trip data from an app showing date, time, distance, and location. It's really not that silly.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Prime Now 11/11:
8 hrs (6hr+2hr)
129 miles + 8 miles RT home-WH 51, 18,5,28,26
$144 + $33 tips (not very busy for four hours)
2.51 gal x $2.79 (yes I drive a Prius and unleaded Chevron gas) = $7.00

Prime Now 11/12
6 hrs (3x2hr)
29 miles + 8 mile RT home-WH
$108 + $69 tips (many short 1-hr and restaurants)
0.58 gal x $2.79 = $1.61

I'll say that 11/11 was not busy, so not as many miles. But 11/12 was busy with loads of local stops.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Uhmm, you can download the trip data from an app showing date, time, distance, and location. It's really not that silly.


Well my own experience is that tracking on the phone is very flakey. Inputting manually works so much better. I DO use an app to track that, but I keep the sensor off because for actual millage tracking as you drive? It's a joke.



FlexDriver said:


> What is trip meter? How to use it?


It's the meter in your car that you can use to see how many miles you've driven since you last reset it. I just zero it out every day as I leave home. Easy peasy.
When I see stuff like "I take a pic of my car mileage" I can't help but wonder what planet other people are on.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well my own experience is that tracking on the phone is very flakey. Inputting manually works so much better. I DO use an app to track that, but I keep the sensor off because for actual millage tracking as you drive? It's a joke.
> 
> It's the meter in your car that you can use to see how many miles you've driven since you last reset it. I just zero it out every day as I leave home. Easy peasy.
> When I see stuff like "I take a pic of my car mileage" I can't help but wonder what planet other people are on.


Thanks for the reply, but I did not have a meter in my car, here is the picture can you take a look and help me to find it







LOL


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yabba dabba doo!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Figured I'd start a thread about gas usage and distance traveled I think it be good to do it just for the route but also consider your travel to and from the warehouse because if this is a great distance you won't make any money either
> 
> People can post their distance and mileage
> 
> ...


Can't you get mpg by dividing the gas used into the miles traveled? That would mean you got 16.8 mpg. How did you get 26.5?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well my own experience is that tracking on the phone is very flakey. Inputting manually works so much better. I DO use an app to track that, but I keep the sensor off because for actual millage tracking as you drive? It's a joke.
> 
> It's the meter in your car that you can use to see how many miles you've driven since you last reset it. I just zero it out every day as I leave home. Easy peasy.
> When I see stuff like "I take a pic of my car mileage" I can't help but wonder what planet other people are on.


Planet earth

I take a pic of the car computer so I have the info and can enter it later to a spreadsheet.

Keep in mind some peeps have old cars without a trip computer. They only showed up in the 90's ??? Some cars will have the manual button trip computers


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Amazon.com
4 hour block. - took me 5 hours. 
52 packages 
$72

Route mileage 
25.2 miles
2.0 Gallons used at $2.85/gallon
21.6 mpg 

40 miles round trip travel to and from Warehouse 

I need to switch to Prime Now !!!
The lack of tips is making Amazon.com
Not really profitable


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

That's the car computer calculation which includes travel to the WH 
I didn't zero the mpg setting 
It's not really accurate for the route.



miauber1x831 said:


> Can't you get mpg by dividing the gas used into the miles traveled? That would mean you got 16.8 mpg. How did you get 26.5?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

If u get 50 packages for a 4 hour block
You have 4.8 minutes per package to deliver them.
If you can be 1 minute faster on each package it takes you 50mibutes less to finish
1 minute slower and you are 50mins overtime

Never thought 1 min per package was so crucial. I'm trying to work as fast as I can and I see most of my delivs. are under 5 mins but a few due to distance driven are 10 mins
It's really hard to make 4 hours with 50 spread out deliveries. If they are all grouped together it's easier.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

silentguy said:


> If u get 50 packages ............................ it's easier.


Either way you calculate it is +/- $15ish/hr job some days you do >50 package some days <50 package which averages out......................... and this is purely supplemental income, no-one can depend on this gig!
Prime is more money but more driving and more chances of getting deactivated due time restrains.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Either way you calculate it is +/- $15ish/hr job some days you do >50 package some days <50 package which averages out......................... and this is purely supplemental income, no-one can depend on this gig!
> Prime is more money but more driving and more chances of getting deactivated due time restrains.


Agree This job is only supplemental income. 
If u need a steady job it's better to do something else.

So far I've only finished early once and that was by 30mins.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I'm trying to work as fast as I can and I see most of my delivs. are under 5 mins but a few due to distance driven are 10 mins


How is your navigating? Do you turn your car off at each stop?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> How is your navigating? Do you turn your car off at each stop?


Nope. Leave it running and pointed in direction of next stop.

Today all 52 pkgs were Lates again


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> Nope. Leave it running and pointed in direction of next stop.
> 
> Today all 52 pkgs were Lates again


Where did they have you driving?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Burien Normandy park. 
Nice houses but spread out and some hard to get to.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

41.3 miles route distance 1.7gallons used
53 packages 
4 hours 5 minutes 
$72


----------

